# Glassfish 3 ohne Cluster Support?



## Deadalus (14. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

kann es sein, dass Glassfish 3, der letzte Woche released wurde keinen Support für Clustering mehr hat? Ich finde leider keine Optionen innherhalb des Webinterfaces mehr. Auf der SUN Website  zählen sie natürlich auch nur die Features auf und nicht die Sachen die fehlen. 

Weiß jemand von euch da was genaueres?


----------



## Deadalus (21. Dez 2009)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: 

Glassfish 3 hat keine Unterstützung für Clustering. (Ok per mod_jk aber das zählt nicht wirklich)

Hier gibt es einen Vergleich zwischen v2 und v3
https://glassfish.dev.java.net/public/comparing_v2_and_v3.html

Hab noch etwas gegoogelt und das hier gefunden:



> On Thu, Sep 3, 2009 at 9:18 PM, Alexis Moussine-Pouchkine <alexis.mp@sun.com
> > wrote:
> 
> > v3.1 is when we'll have parity with the v2 clustering features.
> ...


----------

